# few photo's



## escorial

few picks i took over the mersey from the Liverpool side


----------



## TKent

that is very cool with the locks!


----------



## escorial

yeah..the locks..it's a love thing..there everywhere..started on a bridge in Italy i think


----------



## TKent

Wow, I didn't know! I'll have to read up on that. It would be a great challenge prompt.


----------



## escorial

alot have words of love and devotion written on them


----------



## JamieJabbourIllustration

Murky water is a neat one, I really lovethe color palette and mood in that one.


----------



## escorial

murky Mesrsey always delivers..JJI


----------



## Firemajic

Moody shots... great subject with the locks.. Thanks escorial... peace always... jul


----------



## escorial

just emptied my man bag


----------



## escorial

off shoot story about the locks...heard on the radio that the bridge in paris were it all started the locks on the bridge then throwing the key in the sein is removing all the locks..estimated at 50 tonnes


----------



## dither

I really must get myself a bag.

I reckon i'd find myself wondering about those locks.
Who put them there?
When?
And why?
Who were they?
What kind of people were they?


----------



## escorial

lovers dither...it all started from a film....you write a message on the lock.."i wuv you so much snuggle pups"..then throw the key in the river and walk of into the future..


I really must get myself a bag..is that 70's slang for a woman...ha


----------



## dither

Want a woman?
Who?
Me?
Gasp! Shock! Horror! 
NO'O'O'O'O'O, UGH! UGH!
Married, and in my 60s.
Don't think so.
On the other hand, well?
Something bright 'n' breezy,
young and obliging,
perhaps?
Nah,
aint gonna happen.

Escorial,
i don't know why but i've rather taken to carrying my shopping bag off the shoulder, it doesn't seem so heavy there so a floppy canvas type bag, maybe one with a logo ( not a label ) would seem to be the way to go.
We'll see.


----------



## escorial

never say never man..you never know....carry your bag over your shoulder..!!!..dither do you have a saying you use constantly...?


----------



## dither

A saying?
No, i don't think so.
But i am very stoic, i think.

Sort of "oh whatever" in silent resignation to whatever happens to be.


----------



## escorial

View attachment 8577

walk out of the flat and always think..another day


----------



## escorial

a place at the end of the road but i've yet to write a piece of poetry there..man the place lacks any ambience or am i a pretentious burke..it's there so use it


----------



## Firemajic

Poet's Park??? And you are not inspired??? What the hell Escorial.. lol....


----------



## dither

escorial said:


> View attachment 8577
> 
> walk out of the flat and always think..another day



Whenever i walk out of my home and look down the street i think "oh god here we go again". My life.


----------



## dither

escorial said:


> View attachment 8417
> 
> just emptied my man bag



I really must get one of those.

What i'd really like is something light and made of fabric maybe, not to big, with handles just big enough for it to hang off the shoulder.


----------



## escorial

dither said:


> I really must get one of those.
> 
> What i'd really like is something light and made of fabric maybe, not to big, with handles just big enough for it to hang off the shoulder.



got it at argos


----------



## dither

Nah,
something more "trampy" for me.
Like i might've found it in a skip some place.


----------



## escorial

dither said:


> Nah,
> something more "trampy" for me.
> Like i might've found it in a skip some place.




[video]https://youtu.be/zfYTcamZNWk[/video]


----------



## dither

escorial said:


> [video]https://youtu.be/zfYTcamZNWk[/video]



Lol!
Tut'tut Escorial.
He was good though.

I want a carrier bag with loops just big enough to accommodate the shoulder.
Don't want a swinger.


----------



## escorial

you did say more trampy..ha,ha...he is so funny dither


----------



## dither

Escorial,
i said TRAMPY, not campy.


----------



## escorial

ohh..! get you...i can smell the perfume from your handbag here...ha


----------



## dither

oh you are awful, strikes shoulder, but i like you.


----------



## escorial

dither said:


> oh you are awful, strikes shoulder, but i like you.



[video]https://youtu.be/wkLRZzukcJc[/video]

ha,ha


----------



## dither

Yup, that's the one.
I wonder what the pc brigade would make of those now.


----------



## escorial

who cares honky tonks..!!


----------

